# poll troll



## vonnagy (Jan 19, 2005)

test


----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

I see no poll.   D-


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 19, 2005)

i see a poll


----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

well I see it now!!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 19, 2005)

by the way, this an un anonymous poll, Darkeyes thinks you are lying :shock:


----------



## manda (Jan 19, 2005)

testing to delete!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

screw you Darkeyes!  I swear it weren't there!  :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey!!  If you click on the number of votes it tells who voted for what!  That ROCKS!    I voted lying cuz I could see it, so why wouldn't you be able to?  But it looks like something got changed or something since it was put up...so who knows!


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 19, 2005)

liar :hug::


----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 19, 2005)

Even though I see it I believe it twas invisible at one time, computers are flakey :mrgreen:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you for your support, Canon Fan and Ferny!!

I hmmph the rest of you!


----------



## Chase (Jan 19, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Thank you for your support, Canon Fan and Ferny!!
> 
> I hmmph the rest of you!



You do _WHAT?_ to the rest of us???  :shock:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 19, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> You do _WHAT?_ to the rest of us???  :shock:


With a strange bohemian accent "hmmph" sounds like "hump"


----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

HMMMMPHHH! :x  :x 



 :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Jan 19, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> HMMMMPHHH! :x  :x
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



That deserves a    :heart:  :blushing:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 19, 2005)

By the way, Mark, I'm raising your grade of a D- on this test to a D+, because you cheated and that was clever.


----------



## Scurra (Jan 20, 2005)

divided opinions are fun


----------



## oriecat (Jan 20, 2005)

Ben, how could you?!  I was so nice and remembered your name, now you stab me in the back like this... :mrgreen: :greenpbl:


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooohh its all tied up! Whats it gonna be????


Zach


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 20, 2005)

Are the polls closed, I did not vote, I been disenfranchised!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

try again! i've extended the polls for 39 days


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

This poll is taking a much better turn now.


----------



## Chase (Jan 21, 2005)

Awww man, she's telling the truth again :roll:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I always do!!


----------



## Chase (Jan 21, 2005)

That's not what the poll said for a while :razz:


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

this is going to be a close race, just remember that Chase has all the diebold polling machines!!! :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh no, I'm done for then...


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

Better get to "HMMMMPHHH"ing!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll hmmmph again if it ties up.


----------



## Chase (Jan 21, 2005)

OooOoOooO the scale is starting to balance out again!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 21, 2005)

<- is that oriecats least favourite smilie? rubbing it in, aren't you chase? But you owe Orie a keg anyways so maybe it evens out ;-)


----------



## Force of Nature (Jan 22, 2005)

I hope you dont have Epilepsy! Yeh the poll is there


----------



## Corry (Jan 22, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I'll hmmmph again if it ties up.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 22, 2005)

its tied :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 22, 2005)

I will prepare a special hmmmph when I return this evening.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 22, 2005)

Demand a recount Orie!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 22, 2005)

oh good i'm winning again, no hmmphing necessary


----------



## oriecat (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn! I was hoping to come back and say I won, but it's all tied up still and the poll is closed. Half of the forum hates me. :|


----------

